# HIGH HEAT PAINT FOR A CAR ENGINE



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

WONDER IF SOMEONE CAN HELP ME OUT THERE.I WANT TO PAINT MY CARS BLOCK THE COLOUR IS CALLED BELIZE BLUE COLOUR # HONDA B_551P AND IT ALSO SAYS IT IS A POLY BASE SUFFIX H (G) .ANYONE KNOW OF A COMPANY THAT CAN SUPPLY ME WITH A HIGH HEAT PAINT IN TYHIS COLOUR? THANKS AND MUCH APPRECIATED IN ADVANCE :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Regular paint will hold up,just not on the exhaust manifolds


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

pink63impala said:


> Regular paint will hold up,just not on the exhaust manifolds


 :thumbsup:
The hood of your car gets hotter in the sun than your motor does at operating temp.,just prep that block meticulously(no oil or anything flaking),and it'll last.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> :thumbsup:
> The hood of your car gets hotter in the sun than your motor does at operating temp.,just prep that block meticulously(no oil or anything flaking),and it'll last.


I ALWAYS THOUGHT YOU NEEDED A HEAT PAINT FOR THE ENGINE BLOCKS AS WELL? I AM PRESENTLY GETTIN THE MOTOR REBUILT , IS THERE ANYTHING I SHOULD TELL THE MACHINE SHOP TO DO TO THE BLOCK TO HELP OUT WITH THE PREPPING OF THE MOTOR BEFORE I PAINT IT? THANKS FOR THE REPLYS SO FAR MUCH APPRECIATED.:thumbsup:


----------



## fatboybuick (Jul 10, 2010)

*auto paint*

I've order aerosol cans of paint from automotivetouchup.com they do a good job. I was actually thinking about doing the same thing, but I do know they make a high temp primer and clear. I was thinking the correct way to not to have to do it again, is to use the high temp primer, then the regular paint, then use the high temp clear. This theorecticaly is "sandwiching" your color in between the high temp. Guy let me know if I put way too much thought into it.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

It probably be fine that way.I just used a Ford grey engine paint then candies and cleared mine


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

bad company said:


> I ALWAYS THOUGHT YOU NEEDED A HEAT PAINT FOR THE ENGINE BLOCKS AS WELL? I AM PRESENTLY GETTIN THE MOTOR REBUILT , IS THERE ANYTHING I SHOULD TELL THE MACHINE SHOP TO DO TO THE BLOCK TO HELP OUT WITH THE PREPPING OF THE MOTOR BEFORE I PAINT IT? THANKS FOR THE REPLYS SO FAR MUCH APPRECIATED.:thumbsup:


Whats up Dan? Here is an idea. Since your engine block is at the machine shop if it is raw at the moment and they ahve not started any of the rebuild take it to a place that does hot tanking. Have them hot tank the block so it will get all the oils and gunk off the engine. When they begin to rebuild the motor it will be clean and the only thing you will need to do is get some engine degreaser and soak it so the oil residue will wash away. Next thing to do is scuff the block with 400-600 sand paper so the high heat primer/paint has something to bond to. I used the Chevy orange on the Monte Carlo's block and I have not had any issues at all. I used the rattle can stuff since I was in a hurry to do the engine swap for the Phoenix Super Show last year and its held up pretty good. Next year the motor I am building is going to be Kandied and Chromed like the rest of the car. 
Alex


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

*Thanks ALEX*



MicrophoneFiend said:


> Whats up Dan? Here is an idea. Since your engine block is at the machine shop if it is raw at the moment and they ahve not started any of the rebuild take it to a place that does hot tanking. Have them hot tank the block so it will get all the oils and gunk off the engine. When they begin to rebuild the motor it will be clean and the only thing you will need to do is get some engine degreaser and soak it so the oil residue will wash away. Next thing to do is scuff the block with 400-600 sand paper so the high heat primer/paint has something to bond to. I used the Chevy orange on the Monte Carlo's block and I have not had any issues at all. I used the rattle can stuff since I was in a hurry to do the engine swap for the Phoenix Super Show last year and its held up pretty good. Next year the motor I am building is going to be Kandied and Chromed like the rest of the car.
> Alex


 Thanks for the reply ,nice to hear from you , all the help is much appreciated from you and the rest of the forum readers.:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Good info!!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Take a wire wheel or something similar and get all of the dirt off of the block, then clean with some type of solvent until the rags arent coming out dirty anymore.. then clean one more time :biggrin: buy a couple rattle cans of high temp primer from ur local auto parts store and spray ur block with that, after masking off all header holes, spark plug holes ETC. then you can spray ur top coat on the block, and clear like u would any other paint job.. u can even have ur local paint shop put ur paint in spray cans for u so u can do the whole job with rattle can.  good luck


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

tko_818 said:


> Take a wire wheel or something similar and get all of the dirt off of the block, then clean with some type of solvent until the rags arent coming out dirty anymore.. then clean one more time :biggrin: buy a couple rattle cans of high temp primer from ur local auto parts store and spray ur block with that, after masking off all header holes, spark plug holes ETC. then you can spray ur top coat on the block, and clear like u would any other paint job.. u can even have ur local paint shop put ur paint in spray cans for u so u can do the whole job with rattle can.  good luck


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

If its getting machine, they should gave thermal cleaned and shit blasted it or the hot wash it in caustic wash. Just brakeclean it down.spray some engine paint on it and paint like you would do a car...


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

pink63impala said:


> If its getting machine, they should gave thermal cleaned and shit blasted it or the hot wash it in caustic wash. Just brakeclean it down.spray some engine paint on it and paint like you would do a car...


what color is that?


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not doing a total teardown, should I try to get the stock color off first? I've degreased and cleaned the hell out of it. OK to just skuff it up, prime, and color? Do you really need clear?


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

lowlowlow said:


> I'm not doing a total teardown, should I try to get the stock color off first? I've degreased and cleaned the hell out of it. OK to just skuff it up, prime, and color? Do you really need clear?


 U can scuff, clean again with a prep and shoot.. I suppose u don't NEED the clear, but it looks better. Most paint shops sell clear in a can that has a hardener, it dries hard and looks awesome for about 25$


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

*THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLYS...... HAPPY CANADA DAY !*

SURE IS NICE TO GET SOME FEEDBACK FROM EVERYBODY AND THE PICTURES SURE DO JUSTICE AS IT HELPS GET ME MOTIVATED TO GET MY MOTOR DONE.SINCE YOU WERE NICE TO GIVE ME SOME PICS I WILL RETURN THE FAVOUR ....HAPPY CANADA DAY  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

So i can just clean area well with a degreaser and dry. Then shoot rattle can high temp primer(what brand is best). Then shoot my base candy then clear.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hannibal Lector said:


> So i can just clean area well with a degreaser and dry. Then shoot rattle can high temp primer(what brand is best). Then shoot my base candy then clear.


Basically, yes. If there's a good paint job on it already I would scuff up the old paint for maximum adhesion.. and any brand of high temp primer will do the trick, i've used different ones with the same results. Remember tho, ur finish is only as good as ur prep, so prep the hell out of that block :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

*GOOD ADVICE ON THE PREPPING BRO!*



tko_818 said:


> Basically, yes. If there's a good paint job on it already I would scuff up the old paint for maximum adhesion.. and any brand of high temp primer will do the trick, i've used different ones with the same results. Remember tho, ur finish is only as good as ur prep, so prep the hell out of that block :thumbsup:


 YOU GOT THAT RIGHT I KNOW WHERE YOUR COMING FROM!


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Good info homies!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

tko_818 said:


> Basically, yes. If there's a good paint job on it already I would scuff up the old paint for maximum adhesion.. and any brand of high temp primer will do the trick, i've used different ones with the same results. Remember tho, ur finish is only as good as ur prep, so prep the hell out of that block :thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

sebas65impalass said:


> what color is that?


Sem magenta over silver and Chrome flakes


----------

